# New year new Journal Post Recov Bipeptides



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Having stopped taking the recov bipeptides for a while thought id start a new Journal in the correct section.

Original Journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/100194-have-lugh-man-boobs.html

Journal whilst using Recov Bipeptides

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/predator-nutrition/113346-recov-bipeptides-log-3-fitdog.html

I am now weighing in around 16st 7lb And using a protein shake and Extremes Kr-evolution aims for the moment are to get stronger and healthier.

Did a deadlift session tonight with my brother both of us hitting pbs Videos to follow my form was a little shaky but i got it up. Still having a few kidney pains and still run down due to my low immune system because of the meds i take for arthritis but happy with progress!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Click on pictures to start videos First one of me hitting a but of a dodgy pb then my brother breaking his pb twice


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice one.

is that an outdoors gym?

what brand whey are you taken to replace recov?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

No its indoors in an old warehouse/carpet mill. Im using a blend from advanced muscle nutrition called awesome whey cannot find anything about it on line, think its something the guy from my local store has been working on for a while he is well respected im led to believe in the Nabba organisation. Its a blend of 4 different proteins scoops are 50g which contains 40g protein low carb and very tasty and im having no gas or stomach issues at all with it, il post the label up tomorrow.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

80% protein and very tasty, im very interested in knowing more about this.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Protein details.

Advanced Muscle Nutrition, Awesom Whey Protein.

Multi blend formula 4 proteins in1. Added Peptides, colostrum's and digestive enzymes. Chocolate cookie flavour 5lb tub.

Serving size one rounded scoop (50g)

K cals/serving 196

Calories from fat 23

Protein 40g

Fat 2.6g

of which saturates 1.2g

Carbohydrates 2.8g

of which sugars 1.2g

Sodium 74mg

fibre 360mg

Lactobacterium 2 billion viable cells

Ingredients:

Delactosed and instantised: Pure Whey protein concentrate, Pure Whey protein isolate, Egg Albumem, Calcium Caseinate Colostrum's:

Beta-Lactoglobulin, Glycomacropeptides Lactoferrins, Alpha-Lactalbumin, Immuno-globulins, S-albumin and others. L-Glutamine, peptides (from peptamino) Natural and identical flavorings, natural colourings,. Stabilisers (citic acid,and malic acid), Lacobacterium

Sweetners Dextralose sucralose.

Manufactured in the uk.

I dont know much about Whey shakes but this seems a good blend without too much added crap it tastes amazing and i have not had any problems with stmoach or gas.

I got it form Wolfware Clothing and Nutrition On manchester Road Bradford, i cant remember the guys name Paul.... think he plays a big part in the Nabba organisation.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Delactosed and instantised and Dextralose and it tastes great? i suggest you read around the forum and see what comes up.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Sorry not getting your point care to explain? I shall look around and see if i can find the info you are refering to.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Sorry did a quick search cannot find any problems with the delactosed and instantised whey. But a few issues Regarding dextralose of which i think you your self was involved in a few threads with it being a registered name. But sorry really not seeing your point granted im not the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

the ingredients mentioned, especially Dextralose, are 'foot prints' of a certain manufacturer. this manufacturer has been involved in a number of products which have previously have not met their own label claims, yet are generally 'very tasty'.

sincerely, i'm not wanting to spoil your thread, just be informed about what you may or may not be taking.

cheers.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ok cheers i see what your saying will look into it further and ask the shop who the manufacturer is.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

fitdog

It was a wholesaler (vydex or something)that provided bogus whey to business, this businesses didn't realised until someone had it tested. It was a big scam at that time but after that, businesses standards went higher and now we get much better whey.

There is always a risk when buying whey from third party operators, that's why most people stick with well known brands.

If you ask to that guy at the shop, mhmmhhh...... I wouldn't, as I said now is much more regulated industry and that guy at the shop won't be happy admitting all that cr4p. Take it or leave it but not point arguing.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

My further results came back, now iv only spoken to the receptionist and what she was reading off the screen but it appears my bloods are returning back to normal. So this is after iv stopped taking recov, is this a coincidence?? Maybe maybe not. What i do know is my sleep is poor, my skin is poor my psoriasis is coming back and recovery is slow, however i feel a little stronger and more powerful.

Also it was my goal to be hitting a 180kg deadlift by the 20th Jan when a good mate gets back from Iraq going to have a little competition, but progress has slowed due to my health in the video above it is 165kg so i need to find 15kg in the next 3 weeks if its to be done. Whats the best way to try get this, 5x5 or do one rep max until then?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

if your goal is a 1 rep max, then train with 1 rep max's, principle of specificity. could try reducing volume on other body parts and hit DL twice a week, ie mon/fri.

akalatengo- business standards went higher? how do we know? the company is question is still in business and there is no new legislation re food supplements...


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

U had a look at vydex and the supplement factory and one of the products has got the exact wording and almost same design on label as the one i am using. Think i will go back to extreme nutrition or try my proteins total peptide


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

MrO2b said:


> akalatengo- business standards went higher? how do we know? the company is question is still in business and there is no new legislation re food supplements...


I don't know maybe I'm wrong, I thought that after the vydex scandal people became more wary about their quality whey and business alike. In a way it was good that it happened so now its harder to fool us.

Fitdog

Those small businesses did learn a lot and their standards are much higher thanks to the previous scandal, so I would say that their whey now is top quality but that is just me.

On the other hand Mr02b is right. So???????? I wish I never said anything


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

it was good, as people are more aware(well the ones on here, which is a small percentage) so it is harder to fool people...doesn't mean they won't try. more importantly will they end up paying for what they did??

If there was a official body that tested sports supplements regularly then this would be far more difficult to do to lifters. while there isn't this testing in place, there will be room for unscrupulous operators to try and make a fast buck at the expense of trusting others.

anyway, back to your journal mate, apologies.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

No apologies needed makes an interesting debate, iv certainly learned a few new things!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Legs today,

Warm up various weights various reps

Working sets

Seated leg press 5x5 172.5kg knee hurting a little but just managed it.

Seated hamstring curls 4x5 115kg, 1x5 112.5kg

Trying to squat dont think will ever be possible to get good range of motion with weight

but just did 20 squats to seat whilst holding a 25kg plate at my chest.

Standing calf Raise 5 reps on every plate from 15 plates to maxing out the machine at 26plates.

Struggled walking back to the car. Got home had 2x kr-evolution and 1 large Ribeye steak with onions in a ciabatta.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Is my sons first Birthday today so had a little party for him yesterday, around 30 people squeezed into the house, i ate a little bit of crap had a few beers but didnt go over board on either, legs are killing me today especially my hamstrings will hopefully going to work chest and shoulders this evening.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Not a great workout failed on pb attempts on bench press, but had my first nose bleed in the gym today whilst doing seated shoulder press with dumbells so at least i know i was pushing as hard as possible. Will be going back onto the recov as soon as this tub of protein is gone, the benefits were far greater than i am seeing now.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

please don't compare anything result-wise against what you're taking now. im guessing anything will seem superior. get a tub tested...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it cost about £20 to get it tested


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Im still eating well and getting most of my protein through food so even if it is under-dosed its not a massive issue, but my recovery is slow my sleep is poor and my skin is crap for me i saw great benefits in the recov and my general health seemed better than it does now hence why i want to go back onto it.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Wanting to hit 4plate per side on the deadlift by the 20th Jan but ill health has slowed progress down a bit, hope to get 170kg tonight not sure it will go up last week did 165kg so if i can add 5kg this week il be happy!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Very happy with tonight's session, got my 170kg target so thats a 5kg improvement from last week! I then decided to try 172.5kg, got my self psyched up got my lungs full of air got into position and boom epic fail didnt even get it off the ground! Dropped the weight and did a few doubles. Then hit pb on pulldowns also.

One problem im having though last 2 weeks im getting serious headaches/migranes only when training and the subside by the time i get home, should i get my blood pressure checked?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

yes, get a monitor and take it before and after training, as well as first thing in the morning. always seated, always arm supported, legs uncrossed.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Iv been wathching a few of the Bros vs Pros deadlift videos seriously impressive, i wonder how con/lois lane would have got on if he had entered. Anyway when i can finally manage 200kgs for 1 rep im going to spend a bit of time trying to rep it out like they do. Derek poundstone is a machine!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Iv had a week away from training after damaging my hand and arm will be back on friday to see how it holds up. Iv also sent the protein supplement im using away for analysis only costing around 50quid and will have the results within 2 weeks!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I see you are very determined will be nice to see the results.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

fitdog, nice work. just be sensible on friday when it's time to train again. back off the weight a little, test if there is still a problem before maxing out.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Training was a bit pants today hand and forearm not really up to the task and head not in the right place, so ended up doing lighter weights for high reps on deadlifts. However was there to motivate my brother who managed to bang out a 225kg deadlift he has made 25kg improvement in 4 weeks!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Cracking leg workout today attempted squats, did a few with no weight down to a box, then did a few sets holding a 25k plate went under the bar and did 3 sets of 5 with 60kg to parallel a laughable amount for most but baring in mind iv had a knee replacement and did not think i would be able to do squats i am chuffed, my quads are sore and my knee does not feel too bad! Result!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

havent re read this thread for a while, but back(including deads) then legs?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Yes don't usually but because i had such a pants workout yesterday(back and deads), and because iv got a few plans (childrens parties) to go to over weekend i gave it a go (legs today) and i felt good and strong and will start doing squats in my workout as long as my knee does not give in!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Todays session was Bench press, equalled my pb but my form was all over the place should have beaten it but couldnt get a stable platform for some reason, and my hand still affecting the lift slightly. We did a selection of heavy presses to 2 and 4 boards too. Then i decided to do some standing military presses, never done them before did a few sets my technique seemed fine so for next week i know the weight i will be starting at, and finished off with a few sets of tricep dips!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Crappy workout today, strength down by a lot, didnt reach my 180kg target on deadlift, i managed 170kg 2 weeks ago today i couldnt pull 160kg, gutted but got a few things on my mind and over the last week i have been a bit low on the calories, so back to more real food rather than depending on shakes deload and start again.

The company doing the testing on the protein sample i sent sent me an email today saying they received the sample safely and analysis has begun and i should receive an emailed report this week.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, is the company testing the whey knows where is it from?

There is something going around definitely everyone seem to feel low in energy and not together


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

The company do not know where its from or what protein level it should be, i expect the results Today or tomorrow. Regardless of the results iv decided to go back onto recov or another amino acid product not fully decided yet which one, Alri,extend,purple wrath plain old eaas from my protein??


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Results in the protein tested came back at 58% rather than the advertised 80% Will post up the certificate later but now how do i approach the company i bought it off?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

wow............ I'm surprised that after everything been going on and still doing whey under dose. Not quite sure what to say but I wouldn't approach the company directly. Ask for advise first, consumer direct.gov.uk or the citizen advise bureau. Don't just be happy with the money back, just about time than those companies get put in their places.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Took the missus training today followed the same routine as me she seemed to really enjoy it but suffering already, i felt quite strong did a chest shoulders and triceps workout nothing special but just trying to get my strength back up.

With regards to the protein iv decided just to go back to eating more and to take some eaas.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you doing anything about the protein findings?

which brand of eaas are you thinking about?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Me and the missus had a serious bout of food poisoning it started around midnight the night before last it was the worse feeling i have had in my life i have lost 10lbs in weight in under 48hrs so at the moment just trying to recover and keep fluids down, hopefully get back to the gym in a few days when fully hydrated and with some food inside me. We literally could not move without sh itting our selves a family member had to come look after our young son. I will be going back next week to see the guy about the protein and i think i will just use my proteins eaas as my brother using them at the moment with good effect. I would like to go onto the recov bipeptides but price and a few issues that are not getting addressed means i will not be spending my money with that company.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Still not 100% was going to attempt the gym today but my weight still going down, my clothes falling off me cant keep a meal inside me at the moment.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Back into the gym today felt good to be working out again, although my strength has disappeared, however managed deadlifts 140kg 5x5. 3 sets of wide grip lat pull downs at 95kg 2 sets of 5 straight arm pull-downs at 35kg. Rows on hammer strength machine type 3 sets of 5 at 60kg per side then seated rows for 2 sets to failure. Hopefully strength will come back.

I am back to eating lots and went and bought some Chaind'out By alri, tastes good. When i opened the tub it was very clumped up had to break it up with a fork must be some moisture in there. And also the sweetener is aspartame which iv read a lot of negative stuff about but il see how i get on.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice to hear you are well and kicking


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Appetite back eating lots of food again, had a great session in the gym chest and shoulders and triceps. I had a free sample of Athletic edge PreSurge mixed with 3 scoops of Alri Chain'd out and i felt good, strong and good endurance

Flat bench 100kgs 5x5

Standing military press 60kg 5x5

floor press 65kg 5x5.

Strength slowly coming back, i would say that at the moment the Recov Bi peptide help my recovery more than Chain'd out but chain'd out seems to let me push harder for longer than the recov however its early days, i feel strong and appetite through the roof good session.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Had no consistency in training, iv now got a possible cracked rib after doing some boxing sparring will get to the gym this week to see how it feels.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Did a session in the gym today first time back since busting my ribs, still very uncomfortable will take it easy for another week. I also went out and bought an evo-stack by ALRI some promising reviews on it so thought id give it a try.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Ribs very painful again, so went to see the doctor, he said possible cracked rib or more likely muscular and may take a few weeks to recover, iv only done one workout in the last 2 weeks so this is reall going to affect my gains! Also had blood pressure taken it was 140/90 which he said is a little high dont really know what to make of this.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

140/90 isn't alarming as a stand alone figure, but if you have no other stress in life and that wasn't a bad day you may want to have it investigated further.

what was the end conclusion regarding the protein you had been taking which was under dosed? did you supplier come forward with any information, ie manufacturer?

thanks and get healed, then build back sensibly.


----------

